

I made a test page to see the new Google Maps style - longzheng
http://istartedsomething.com/newGmap.html

======
longzheng
I'm using the Google Maps JavaScript API which now has the option to enable
the new visual style.
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/basics#VisualRefresh)

Of course it has a daily rate limit of 25,000 free requests so if it goes down
that would be why.

